# 2017 caad12



## ARPRINCE

It's good to know that Cannondale made changes to the geometry of the 2017 CAAD12s. It now has a more sloped TT. Although I love the bike (Size 48), one gripe I had with it is that there's so little seat post showing based upon my bike fit. I thought it was just me until I saw a post from Danon Rinard (Eng Mgr Cannondale Road) last August about it and the changes for the future models.











You can see the geometry difference between 2017 and 2016 particularly STAND OVER [73 vs 76] and SEAT TUBE LENGTH [48.7 vs 53.5] on the size I'm riding - 48".

*2017 GEOMETRY*









*2016 GEOMETRY*









So if you are around my height 5'5" and intends to get a CAAD12 (48,50,52), get a 2017 model instead.


----------



## JSWhaler

When Cannondale released their CAAD12 frames they had issues with frame size 52 and below. As a result the geometry was not ideal, they have since corrected it for their 2017 lineup. Unfortunately their catalog has different geometry sizes as does their online site. They are in the process of rectifying this. 
This refreshed geometry does mean that a number of previous Cannondale owners may need to size down on a new model if purchasing.


----------



## vette

I have a 54cm caad 10 & 12(d/a disc) the 12 seat tube is 1/2" higher than the 10's,important if u want more seat tube showing,in hindsight wish I never ordered the 12,gonna sell it,I like the 10 better


----------



## GIRO2017

Yea, have the same problem. Should have got a 48cm instead of a 50cm frame. Even then tho would only have been 1cm more post. (174cm/5'8, inseam 81cm/32inch)


----------



## vette

Wish Id known that b4 I bought the 12,I have 10 also that fits perfect,Im pissed & stuck with the 12


----------



## GIRO2017

It's a great bike vette. I know it kind of sucks but just be happy you are able to own this kind of bike, I sure am


----------



## ARPRINCE

For visuals, the 2016 has a more horizontal frame compared to the 2017 as shown below.


----------



## GIRO2017

Man a CAAD without horizontal top tube just doesn't feel like a CAAD. It's a tall mans (or womans) bike I guess


----------



## ARPRINCE

lol...it does look weird with that sloping TT I agree.


----------



## evan326

What size are those two bikes?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GIRO2017

You can see the 4 on the seat tube so they are either size 48 or 44.


----------



## GIRO2017

Looking at it I'd say it's a 44. OP I think your bike looks miles better than this one even if you don't have much seat post.


----------



## ARPRINCE

GIRO2017 said:


> Looking at it I'd say it's a 44. OP I think your bike looks miles better than this one even if you don't have much seat post.
> View attachment 317828


 Yes it's a 44 when I run the japanese translation. Seeing it as it is now, I shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## Pasifist

I have a CAAD12 2016 in size 56. At 179.5 cm (5'10.6 feet) I have very little seatpost showing, and I don't find that aspect very aesthetically pleasing. However, on downsizing, is my understanding that the reduction in seat tube will equal the amount of additional seatpost showing correct? That is, going from a 56 to 54 will increase seatpost showing by 1.5 cm? If so, I would have fairly little seatpost showing even on a CAAD12 size 54, at least compared to what's popular these days.


----------



## evan326

I have a 2016 caad12 56 I have 18.5cm seatpost on there. I recently got a caad10 54, on that I have 21.5cm seatpost showing. 
Are you sure you have the seatpost height right? I run about 81cm from the bb on my caad12, and I'm 5' 11 3/4"


----------



## vette

Pasifist said:


> I have a CAAD12 2016 in size 56. At 179.5 cm (5'10.6 feet) I have very little seatpost showing, and I don't find that aspect very aesthetically pleasing. However, on downsizing, is my understanding that the reduction in seat tube will equal the amount of additional seatpost showing correct? That is, going from a 56 to 54 will increase seatpost showing by 1.5 cm? If so, I would have fairly little seatpost showing even on a CAAD12 size 54, at least compared to what's popular these days.


We are the same height,I use a 54 in the Caad 10,the Caad 12 is a 54 but its a lil too big,shoulda got the 52,looks like you shoulda did the same.


----------



## vette

JSWhaler said:


> When Cannondale released their CAAD12 frames they had issues with frame size 52 and below. As a result the geometry was not ideal, they have since corrected it for their 2017 lineup. Unfortunately their catalog has different geometry sizes as does their online site. They are in the process of rectifying this.
> This refreshed geometry does mean that a number of previous Cannondale owners may need to size down on a new model if purchasing.


What issues did u hear with 52 & smaller?


----------



## Pasifist

vette said:


> We are the same height,I use a 54 in the Caad 10,the Caad 12 is a 54 but its a lil too big,shoulda got the 52,looks like you shoulda did the same.


Looking at the geometry charts the seat tube on the CAAD12 is much longer than on the CAAD10, which I guess would affect the amount of seatpost showing. The top tube length on the other hand is nearly identical between the models, and the reach is identical. 

From a sizing perspective the effective top tube length is what should be the determining factor, no?


----------



## GIRO2017

I would probably look at my personal seat hight and cross reference that with the seat tube height. I would also look at Reach instead of ETT length.

I'm pretty sure the bike shops use Stack and cross reference it with your inseam measurements tho.


----------



## ARPRINCE

*Plug Frame Holes*

Don't know if there is a cheaper and better alternative out there but if you are using eTap or DI2 and want to plug those frame holes, here you go.











https://www.shapeways.com/product/EHGMA3V6A/caad12-di2-cable-plug-1


----------



## ARPRINCE

ARPRINCE said:


> Don't know if there is a cheaper and better alternative out there but if you are using eTap or DI2 and want to plug those frame holes, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/EHGMA3V6A/caad12-di2-cable-plug-1


Decided to get one.


----------



## JSWhaler

vette said:


> What issues did u hear with 52 & smaller?


Actually it's been confirmed that on a number of CAAD12 50 cm and smaller had the wrong sized rear triangles welded on. This has since been rectified with 2018 and the final 2017 models. 

Due to the model change from CAAD10 to 12, most will size down for an aggressive and/or sport fit. For instance I am 5'10" and race on either a 54cm CAAD10 or 52cm CAAD12 or EVO.


----------



## vette

JSWhaler said:


> Actually it's been confirmed that on a number of CAAD12 50 cm and smaller had the wrong sized rear triangles welded on. This has since been rectified with 2018 and the final 2017 models.
> 
> Due to the model change from CAAD10 to 12, most will size down for an aggressive and/or sport fit. For instance I am 5'10" and race on either a 54cm CAAD10 or 52cm CAAD12 or EVO.


Same height here, took my 12 out yesterday & really like the ride,havent ridden it much since I bought a Tarmac & an Allez DSW,but the 12 really rides & feels good,even w/Kysriums it rolls very fast,I wanna drop down on a 52 frame size,I missed a 52 yellow frame bid on ebay(I have a yellow 54),I have the disc/dura ace model,any word on availability of 2018 disc framesets as far as color etc..,???


----------



## JSWhaler

vette said:


> Same height here, took my 12 out yesterday & really like the ride,havent ridden it much since I bought a Tarmac & an Allez DSW,but the 12 really rides & feels good,even w/Kysriums it rolls very fast,I wanna drop down on a 52 frame size,I missed a 52 yellow frame bid on ebay(I have a yellow 54),I have the disc/dura ace model,any word on availability of 2018 disc framesets as far as color etc..,???


There are a couple of nice color choices this year for the Evos. However, I'm always partial to the darker or black based colors. I'm loving the dura ace model which is predominantly black with chrome writing. The Ultegra build non hi-mod should also be a looker (black/gray). 
I can't complain as next week I pick up a 2017 evo for fall/winter riding.

There is a gorgeous purple Caad build this year.


----------



## vette

Looks like Cannondale went back to the big frame chart of 2016 on the site for Caad 12's,wish they would make a sloping top tube to fit more people instead of just long legged people,hey C-dale U listening to ur customers?????


----------



## AVL Thumper

vette said:


> Looks like Cannondale went back to the big frame chart of 2016 on the site for Caad 12's,wish they would make a sloping top tube to fit more people instead of just long legged people,hey C-dale U listening to ur customers?????


I love the look of the 12's with the straight top tube, but I'm 6'6". I can certainly understand the need for sloping top tubes on smaller sizes to fit a greater proportion of the cycling community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abonifacio

vette said:


> Looks like Cannondale went back to the big frame chart of 2016 on the site for Caad 12's,wish they would make a sloping top tube to fit more people instead of just long legged people,hey C-dale U listening to ur customers?????


I saw the change too, been looking at the website the last couple of weeks for a size 50 and the website had the seat tube length listed at 51.2cms and then just this week when I visited the website they have the seat tube height listed at 54.5cms. Does that mean they reverted back to the 2015, 2016 geometry or was there just a mix up with the website info? I'm hoping its the latter. I'm posting in the hope that someone who's actually bought a 2018 model can validate.


----------



## JSWhaler

51.2 should be the correct seattube height for the 2017+ model runs. The first batch of 50 and smaller had the wrong rear triangles welded on. This has since been rectified. Unfortunately their website and catalogs (no longer published for 2018) don’t always say the right thing but if you call up, Cannondale will tell you the actual size of 51. Some shops could still have the odd sizing in their stock though.


----------



## thisisbenji

Hmm.... I'm glad I'm not alone. I'm looking for a new aluminum road bike and currently ride size 52s. I'm 5'6" with a 29" inseam, my saddle is at 67.5 cm from center of bb to top of saddle. If I picked up one of these I would literally have 5cm of seat post showing with a size 52. By comparison the Allez Sprint would have me w/ 13cm of seat post and the Emonda ALR would have me with 14cm of seat post. 

Now, I would say the CAAD is the best looking of the bunch, but not if the seat post is basically slammed. The Allez has a really low stack that I'm not sure I could do. So I guess that makes my decision easy to go for the Trek. :mad2:


----------



## JSWhaler

You wouldn’t most likely ride a Caad12 size 50, not a 52cm.


----------



## Horze

Smaller size Dales have a more sloping TT than their usual (bigger) sizes. I believe the cut off point used to be 52cm frame size.


----------

